# Top Coat Damange by Furminator



## KathlenaS (Nov 4, 2020)

Hi,

This is my dog Maverick. He's a working line Czech German Shepherd, and he just turned 5 years old at the beginning of April.

Anyways, it's been 17 weeks since I throw out his Furminator as I noticed it cut off his topcoat. I have him on supplements for his coat: Doggie Dailies, Salmon Liver Oil, and Milk Thistle. How long do you think until his coat will grow back to normal? He's a black sable; which proves in 3rd photo of him at the age of 2. 

Looking forward to hearing what everyone thinks!

Kathlena


----------



## Buckelke (Sep 4, 2019)

I'd see a vet. I've used a furminator on a couple dogs without any problems. I brush Duke as often as I can without any damage. Almost looks like you have some sort of skin condition going on there. At least you can rule those out.


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

I have used a furminator on my dog too without any issues. So I'd recommend a vet visit as well.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

I found this.
I know he wasn’t shaved for surgery but the guard hairs were removed.
I do know that GSDs take a very long time to regrow hair.






Post clipping alopecia and poor hair regrowth in pets | PetMD


If you dog or cat has had surgery, chances are there was also some hair removed to make room for the IV catheter, ultrasound, or surgery site. Now, all is well again, and the only sign of its ever having taken place is the wide swath of hair loss the clipper blades left behind in their wake …...



www.petmd.com


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

The furminator can definitely cause coat damage if overused, groomers hate them.
The coat will come back but won’t probably be until next shed


----------



## KathlenaS (Nov 4, 2020)

Saphire said:


> The furminator can definitely cause coat damage if overused, groomers hate them.
> The coat will come back but won’t probably be until next shed


I definitely overused it. I even used the brush when he was a bit damp, from a bath for brushing him out. The furminator/rake was my go-to for Maverick, as I thought it was making his coat look clean, NOT to cut off his guard hairs. 🤦‍♀️ He's been on supplements for weeks to try and get the hair to grow back. I was using the brush on him for 2.5 years-give or take. Lessoned learned!


----------



## KathlenaS (Nov 4, 2020)

Sunflowers said:


> I found this.
> I know he wasn’t shaved for surgery but the guard hairs were removed.
> I do know that GSDs take a very long time to regrow hair.
> 
> ...


Thank you! I read the article and googled the examples they gave with pictures. Don't look like Mav has any of the problems listed.. but I appreciate your reply all the same.


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

KathlenaS said:


> I definitely overused it. I even used the brush when he was a bit damp, from a bath for brushing him out. The furminator/rake was my go-to for Maverick, as I thought it was making his coat look clean, NOT to cut off his guard hairs. 🤦‍♀️ He's been on supplements for weeks to try and get the hair to grow back. I was using the brush on him for 2.5 years-give or take. Lessoned learned!


Lesson learned, we all make mistakes so don’t beat yourself up. It will be all good in time.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

The rake doesn’t have a razor blade, the other one does. We have talked about it here before. If his skin wasn’t broken by the blade, don’t worry about it. His fur will grow back. There are so many things we can beat ourselves up over with our dogs, please don’t do that to yourself. He doesn’t care about it. You learned and you won’t use it again.


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

You should never brush your dog's coat when it's wet. I use a furminator clone on my shepherds, and have no problem with the hairs being cut.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Get yourself some Feedsentials and wait for the next shed. 😉
Oh, and give him snout kisses for me. LOOK at that face! 🥰🥰


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

Sunsilver said:


> You should never brush your dog's coat when it's wet. I use a furminator clone on my shepherds, and have no problem with the hairs being cut.


The Zoom Groom is great for this.... can brush in all directions as well, takes a ton of hair off.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

I learned about this brush on 
this forum.
Someone said it was as if it were made for GSDs and I agree.








Chris Christensen T-Brush, 16mm


One LineA brush that's comfortable for you and your dogOverviewFlexible enough to be gentle on sensitive skin and with ultra-smooth stainless steel pins, this pin brush is a top choice of professional handlers and groomers. The brush glides through thick double coats and fine-haired coats without...




shop.akc.org


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Been a groomer for 40+ years. No furminators! They will annihilate a coat. It’s going to take quite a while for it to grow back, but it will eventually.

I don’t brush a dry coat either. I use a brushing spray (Best Shot Ultra Vitalizing Mist is a good one), and a Chris Christensen Big K brush (the large, black one). When I bathe a GSD, I use that same brush (when they are wet) to pull loose undercoat out, especially on one blowing coat. I want to get as much undercoat out as I can, before I turn the blow dryer on and make it snow dog hair.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

I swear by my high velocity blower.
It is definitely worth the splurge. Dust, skin flakes, hair, all of it flies off, and that air blowing through the coat freshens and fluffs it up . Minimal brushing required. I like to use it especially if we have been out and he has been sitting in dirty places.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Fodder said:


> The Zoom Groom is great for this.... can brush in all directions as well, takes a ton of hair off.


Zoom Grooms are great but I like this even better: https://yuppypuppybathbrush.com/products/httpswwwyoutubecomwatchvhy6fjc6gjtk

Silly name, but it works so well. The bristles are soft enough that it doesn't hurt even the most sensitive skin, and you can even use it on their face. The shape makes it easy to hold with wet, soapy hands. This photo from the website is how mine looks after I use it - coated with fur:


----------



## AKD (Jul 18, 2020)

I have heard good things about Inflight Coat Formula


----------

